# Best Internet Broadband Service in India



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Guy I have some other querys abt Internet Broadband Services like:
1.What is the maximum download speed available in India?

2.In BSNL Broadband,we have to take bsnl landline,am I have to do the same things if I want to take broadband connection from Reliance,Airtel,Tata Indicom?

3.Which is the best internet broadband service in India in respect to cost,download speed,access?


----------



## cyber (Feb 18, 2009)

well u cn go for hathway. it is cheap and best(it has got some nice plans)


----------



## confused!! (Feb 18, 2009)

^^really??ok..cool..


----------



## kartik_extreme (Feb 20, 2009)

If cheaper means best than Hathway is.
But in terms of quality of service its worst...

Bharti Airtel
Best value for money
Best quality of service
Highest speeds available say 8 Mbps


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 20, 2009)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Hi Guy I have some other querys abt Internet Broadband Services like:
> 1.What is the maximum download speed available in India?
> 
> 2.In BSNL Broadband,we have to take bsnl landline,am I have to do the same things if I want to take broadband connection from Reliance,Airtel,Tata Indicom?
> ...


Go for either BSNL or MTNL. Check out their sites for a better view on their current available plans.

If you tell us your location then we can provide you better information.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 21, 2009)

for me bsnl 500c+ plan is the best....2mb connection...2.5gb usage...night free(6hrs) and no problems at all


----------



## rocky_2009 (Feb 22, 2009)

i use tata its good ....no1 is is the best...it depends on wat u want from ur isp


----------



## dr_jimit (Feb 22, 2009)

BSNL H500c is the best plan in india acc to me.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 22, 2009)

ya H500 Rules


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 22, 2009)

1.  8 Mbps
2. Landline is needed with DSL broadband.
3. Airtel BB


----------



## pcguru (Feb 23, 2009)

kartik_extreme said:


> If cheaper means best than Hathway is.
> But in terms of quality of service its worst...
> 
> Bharti Airtel
> ...


Wow 8 Mbps , What is monthly rental for this speed. Is it available in unlimited plan.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 23, 2009)

pcguru said:


> Wow 8 Mbps , What is monthly rental for this speed. Is it available in unlimited plan.



*www.airtelbroadband.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Broadband+Internet/Tariffsb/

select your city, and see all available plans.


----------



## s_arka_r (Feb 23, 2009)

BSNL home 500 rules man.....
Dats da best plan for me!!!!
anyway, calcutta bsnl reduced the prices of home Unlimited from 750 to 500.

check it out at:
*www.calcutta.bsnl.co.in/new-template.html?pg=/modi_bbplan.shtml


----------



## anilmail17 (Feb 24, 2009)

The best broadband connection in india is obviously the bsnl 500 plan. superb speed and lowest price.


----------



## manoj_mafiosi (Feb 25, 2009)

kartik_extreme said:


> If cheaper means best than Hathway is.
> But in terms of quality of service its worst...
> 
> Bharti Airtel
> ...



What Game are you playing now in your system and what are the you played so far


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 25, 2009)

kartik_extreme said:


> If cheaper means best than Hathway is.
> But in terms of quality of service its worst...
> 
> Bharti Airtel
> ...



OOOh, you forgot the *most important feature of Airtel* - 
Bandwidth Throttling when you exceed your "Data Cap in an Unlimited Plan"


----------



## Hok (Feb 26, 2009)

I think Tata Indicom photon+ is the cheapest unlimited plan.2.4Mbps unlimited at only Rs1500/-


----------



## insanityslimit (Feb 26, 2009)

I use tata indicom broadband.. Speed 2 mbps.. Night unlimited from 9 p.m to 9 a.m.. Its a prepaid plan that comes in 3, 6 months pack and the like.. You can use upto 30 hrs per month in the remaining time.. Name of the plan is quick power.. You shud check if it is still available... I got mine some 8 months back..  Terrific bang for the bucks you know..

About the tata broadband plan.. It costs me around 550 bucks per month


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 9, 2009)

Like some guys said before "The best ISP" completely depends on where you live ........In my place for example the best ISP would be ...... Surprise ! Surprise ! its Sify

But in other states Sify is legendary for its really poor quality of service .... but in my place ..... 

i get exactly the speed i opted for 

 Rarely any downtimes (only once for the past 2 months) 

 sms reminders on my phone about Discount/offers/recharge reminders 

 occasional calls from the HQ to enquire about their services 

and did i tell you that it took them 2 days flat from the time of intimation to setup the infrastructure , help me choose a plan and connect me to the internet ......  

I can recharge/change my monthly plan s, of my sify account over the internet and the CTO comes to my house to pick up the fee without me having to inform him about the recharge

The only gripe would be that its costly .....

But damn good service dont ya think


----------



## hca (Jun 5, 2009)

insanityslimit said:


> I use tata indicom broadband.. Speed 2 mbps.. Night unlimited from 9 p.m to 9 a.m.. Its a prepaid plan that comes in 3, 6 months pack and the like.. You can use upto 30 hrs per month in the remaining time.. Name of the plan is quick power.. You shud check if it is still available... I got mine some 8 months back..  Terrific bang for the bucks you know..
> 
> About the tata broadband plan.. It costs me around 550 bucks per month



Yeah..i'm agree with you. It is posibly the best afordable plan for the heavy bandwidth user.. It's based on dyanamic ip and provide a really good dsl connection (a flat 2mbps)...It's used by my friend for more than 1 year..But now exactly the same plan might not be avaliable. 

//HcA


----------



## aswinandaswin (Jun 5, 2009)

BSNL, Cheap and fast.

bsnl 500c+


----------



## vivekkanu (Jun 5, 2009)

BSNL H500c rocks..!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jun 5, 2009)

For me Tata Indicom is the best! Their connection are a bit faster than BSNL for the same connection and CC rocks! But unfortunately i heard that they do bandwidth limiting for their users! That is bad!


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jun 6, 2009)

With airtel going all down with its fup and tata indicom too putting absolute major limits with its own adapted policies, is there any good package left apart from bsnl 500 C+. Atleast 1mbps + with free night unlimited ? but cost wise good too ?


----------



## insanityslimit (Jun 8, 2009)

hca said:


> Yeah..i'm agree with you. It is posibly the best afordable plan for the heavy bandwidth user.. It's based on dyanamic ip and provide a really good dsl connection (a flat 2mbps)...It's used by my friend for more than 1 year..But now exactly the same plan might not be avaliable.
> 
> //HcA



The plan is available online... i mean u can purchase a 360 hr pack or 180hr pack of the same plan online.... my friend recently recharged his account using that plan


----------



## techcrazyrahul (Jun 10, 2009)

I think Tata Wimax broadband is the best....


----------



## vasishta.sushant (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd rate Airtel as the ace player in this segment for its service. Otherwise BSNL is the way to go.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Jun 10, 2009)

airtel is good when it comes to service .. really nice speeds... but until recently the plans were even affordable. I feel that the company has increased the service charge after perfecting its infrastructure.

so now its BSNL H500C that one has to get along with. although they took complete 3 weeks to setup a landline and modem.

can anyone suggest some means of mobile connectivity - one that offers turly unlimited browsing at an affordable rate? .... BSNL EVDO is a good choice but the officials at the exchange say that it would be dead outside the city you bought it from i.e buy it from NOIDA and it would work only and only there.


----------

